# Fall River Gang Sweep Results In 11 Arrests



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_Sweep Part Of Project Safe Neighborhood_

*FALL RIVER, Mass. -- *A collective effort of local, state and federal authorities resulted in the arrests of 11 suspected gang members and drug traffickers.

The sweep, conducted in cooperation with the Bristol County District Attorney's office, the Bristol County Sheriff's Office, the DEA, the ATF and the U.S. Attorney's Office, was the second phase of Project Safe Neighborhood, a year-long investigation which aims to target violent gangs and drug traffickers.

Among those arrested in the sweep was Michael Peralta of Fall River who was considered the head of the Mafioso street gang.

Authorities also confiscated about a half dozen guns.

At a Friday news conference, nobody called the arrests a victory. Bristol County District Attorney Paul Walsh said others will take place and the war will go on.

"I think we're beginning to turn things around and make some real progress in this war," he said.

Said Brian Crowell of the DEA: "We pulled all our resources together. The drug laws, the firearms laws to really put a hammer on these guys."

Fall River Police Chief John Souza said some of the people charged face life sentences.

More



*Video: *Fall River Gang Sweep Results In 11 Arrests
_Copyright 2006 by turnto10.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._​


----------

